# new to all this ~



## jampie (Jan 17, 2008)

hi

my partner and myself have just recieved our letter to say we have been accepted for ivf and are on the waiting list now with a view to start roughly april 2010, although it all came along by accident really as i suffered an ectopic pregnancy 2 years ago with no real plans for a child at that time i am now after months of tests aware that both my fallopian tubes are blocked and therefore will never conceive naturally, i would be great to talk to people in this situation, as sometimes you do feel a little alone and let your imagination run wild

hope to hear from you soon

x


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Jampie,

Welcome to FF.  I'm new to this too, just joined the other day and have had lots of positive feedback and encouragement.  I've to have ICSI and hoping to start treatment soon.  Good luck and see you around the message board!!

Suzee


----------



## jampie (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks suzee, 

im confused by all the abbreviations on here at the mo, but im sure ill get the hang of it and can eventually help other people once i have been through more , its just nice to know your not the only person in the world having problems as sometimes thats what it feels like

thanks suzee


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, welcome to FF, I hope the time passes quickly for you until you're top of the list 

Good luck xx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, Im new too!


----------



## Leylamay (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all

I joined the other day after it all got too much for me, it gets like that sometimes, but it helps to know we are not on our own and just having a read can make all the difference!

[fly]We have each other![/fly]


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

you're  totally right. 

its reached the point where i'm getting upset at soaps (yet another woman pg on her fiirst attempt) told dh that next month we are buying  a  turkey baster


----------



## jampie (Jan 17, 2008)

hi everyone, you are right, i was sat watching eastenders the other day and i was welling up, where as generally i am the last person to cry at anything! i do as well find myself getting angry easy to luckily my partner is very lovely and understanding does anyone else get these effects? 

i know there is the obvious effects of taking every other living pregnant person as a hell sent reminder that your in the position you are but just by reading this forum today it has really lifted my spirits and made me realise that ive been in a little bubble for a while


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

god yes!

i use another forum quitea bit and cant use the  ttc boards anymore because of all the bfp's, people who are frustrated after 1m.

then you get the pg ladies moaning about ms/backache.....


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi All,

Welcome to FF,

Don't forget that we can turn off the baby areas and images on this site for individual accounts.

If you would like them turned off for you then create a post in the technical support boards 

Tony
x


----------



## jampie (Jan 17, 2008)

hey that could be us moaning one day( about the backache i mean) with any luck


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks tony

jampie: heres hoping!!
shall look  forward to  every retch


----------



## jampie (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks tony

thats really a considerate thing to do although it doesnt effect me like i understand it effects others in that way but im not going to speak too soon as i also understand it can become harder... 

also im very glad i came across this site and think you are wonderful people for thinking of helping all of these people along!


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi I have to agree about the soap thing told my hubby last night that we will buy turkey baster!  Wonder how many woman were watching it and thought the same thing!
X


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

lol its soooo obviously men whoscript these shows!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Jampie   
Sorry for the delay in replying 
Ive had a read of your thread and it seems you ladies are already forming friendships that will see you through the tough times TTC and thats so lovely to see, the site founder himself has popped onto your thread too  he does that sometimes, keeps me on my toes 
Anyway, Jampie, 2010   thats So unfair, I pray you reach the top of the waiting list sooner than that hun,meanwhile start saving a baby fund - either for TX or when baby is on its way  I hope tha by joining FF your well prepared for your turn when it comes, keep in touch with the hospital/clinic every couple of months too - dont get lost in the system.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (*use the ones that apply*)
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## sammy-snail (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi I did think that it would be interesting if they actually showed some characters that weren't complete opposites of the scale.  They either have no chance of carrying a baby or they get pg by looking at a man!   Then (whilst i can understand its not right for every1) they seem to just terminate them like you can buy it at a shop!  
Sam XX


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

i agree, they never show ttc _realistically_ i know that they have to think about ratings, but i stopped watching corrie when violet got pg.ditto emmerdale with katie. its just so frustrating!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know its difficult being around pregnant women, and celebs and soap/tv pregnancys do take the mick (I dont watch them anymore) 
There was a thread discussing "soap bumps" on G&B - Not sure if its still there, your welcome to have a moan there about them 
On here, however every baby born is to a woman who has been where you are now, of course everyone has had a different journey, but FF celebrates the Joy when this is overcome, by allowing our members to display pictures, and posting in the babydust section all the gory details of childbirth/bringing up baby etc!
I know it is my aim to post there one day!

 on your journeys 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

